# soaking bottles



## Tony14 (May 16, 2005)

Any suggestions on what to put in a bucket that you are soaking bottles in?
 I've heard bleach but would that hurt the color of the aqua, cobalt and amber bottles?


----------



## swizzle (May 16, 2005)

I don't think it would hurt the color of the glass at all. If your really worried try to soak some new colored bottles in it before you try the older ones. I also read one post where a guy said to soak your bottles in vinegar. You might want to try that instead. Swiz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 16, 2005)

it will only hurt them if it can soak all the way through them.and that aint happening. it may hurt the surface, but then again I soak some of mine in water and muratic acid
  16 to 1 mixture
  16 water 1 acid and they come out fine, unless they are etched.

 rick


----------



## Tony14 (May 16, 2005)

Tanks for the info. I'll try bleach tonight.


----------



## bne74honda (May 17, 2005)

HI Tony,

 I usually soak my bottles in soapy water and vinegar for a day and then in a mix of water and muriatic acid for a week or more. I have to admit to using a pretty strong blend tho'....usually 3 parts water to 1 part acid. But I have yet to come across a bottle that doesn't get clean that way.

 The main problem with that concentration is two-fold...1) if left soaking too long, it is possible to etch the bottles and 2) disposal of the mixture.

 Personally, I use baking soda to neutralize the acid to the point where it can safely be dumped in my yard. For a 3 to 1 mix totalling about 1 gallon I usually need 4 standard size boxes. The acid is neutralized when it stops fizzing up.

 Of course after each of these soakings, I go through a scrubbing process.

 Brian


----------



## bubbas dad (May 17, 2005)

i have been trying barkeepers friend . it was recommened by others here. i tried as a paste on tough stains and soaking in it. it worked real well in all cases so far.


----------



## Tony14 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks bubbasdad. I need to buy some of that stuff.


----------

